# Dymax IQ3 - Planted with HT (cuba) and in need of help!



## Toley (May 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Im new to this forum so firstly i just want to say a big hello to all using the forum and say how helpful it has been when researching plants etc..

Right down to business, this is my new nano, a Dymax IQ3. Its a great little tank. Its been running about 3 months now fishless cycling so last week i decided to plant it out and get some fish.

Its going great the only problem im having is i cant seem to get the HT and the grass to root and it just keeps floating.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

All i could suggest is some plant weights or patience. Unfortunately it is hard to get plants rooted but eventually after much replanting everything will stay down. Personally I've never had trouble planting the HM(the grass plant i think u have). Are u sure your fish arent diggign it up? With HM i just bend the roots in half and shove it under the substrate. Good luck getting everything anchored down! great looking tank.


----------



## Filete (Dec 31, 2009)

you should try growing it emerged.
good luck.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed. Try it emmersed for a week or so to allow the plants to take root.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know how to keep the plants rooted, but I just want to say that your tank is stunningly scaped. I just planted one of these little tanks a few days ago, too. I look forward to seeing how your plants grow in!


----------



## Toley (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys and compliments. I have heard of people growing it that way. I dropped a little gravel on top of the some of the plants yesterday which seems to be doing the trick. If it doesn't take then I may haft to try growing it emerged. The tank is home to 4 ember tetra, but I would like a couple of shrimp. Can anyone recommend a particular species? Nothing overly large only small species. Thanks.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

How's the HC growing? 
Are the LED's enough for it to grow healthy?


----------

